# Batterys.



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Fellas, 
I have 2 seirra soundtraxxs units im going to install but have no batterys for them, does anyone know what battery i need and were i can find them cheap. Thanks


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Nick, 

Any 6V/500mAh battery will suffice. Form factor as in physical size is all you really need worry about. Capacity can be a little as 1/2 amp hour=500mAh or larger. Charging potential maybe an issue with a larger battery. A NiCad, NiMH, Lead Acid or Gel cell will work. RC Aircraft flight packs would be an inexpensive consideration and easy to come bye. 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe they came with lead acid / gel cell batteries. A nicad would probably be fine with the "charging circuit", but you might be pushing it with a nickle metal hydride. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

If you want a direct replacement for the seirra batteries, you can find them here:

http://www.batteryplex.com/powersonic.cfm/m/PS-605-WL

Doc


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick... If you have room for this sized battery, they work just fine with the Sierra modules. I just wire the plug from the old battery to the terminals though an on/off switch and plug them in the board. 

6 volt 1.2 amp hour battery

Normally, I install my sound and R/C stuff in following battery cars so I don't have space issues. I've been using this battery for 2 years in 5 installations with no problems at all. 

As Doc posted, the Interstate battery is a direct replacement but the plug needs to be changed.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

PowerSonic 605 battery

BatteryMart has them for $16.95 each. I don't know if that qualifies as "cheap."


Looks like it even has the right connector already.

Dawg


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPS! Sorry, Doc.


Didn't notice that you had provided a link already.

Dawg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 06 Feb 2010 07:48 AM 

Looks like it even has the right connector already.

Dawg
Steve, I wish it were the correct connector but it's not. The Sierra folks put a smaller, much more delicate connector on the batteries that come with the Soundtraxx kits.

Polarity is a very important issue.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Guys for the info i will order ASAP


----------

